# Cabinet design software



## BrotherOne (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello,

This is my first time posting anything. I've been in the remodeling business for 15 years now. We do mainly turn-key kitchen and bath remodeling. We offer custom cabinets and I have been using auto-cad for quite sometime now. I'm looking for a cabinet design software that will save me time and help generate drawings faster with options to modify easily. Can anyone help me find what I should be using? Much thanks!


----------



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

2020 kitchen design is about the standard for kitchen design software


----------



## BrotherOne (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks. Whats it cost and have you used it?


----------



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

Its pretty expensive but if you do almost all kitchens and baths it would be worth it. I'm thinking about $2000-3000... you can get a ton of different manufacturers catalogs for it and input pricing to estimate if you'd want to. 

I have used about a 5 year old version and its pretty simple to get into. Its very easy to do quick 3d models to show clients different options.


----------



## BrotherOne (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks. I'm going to look into it. I have worked with a designer that used it for Kraftmaid, Omega, and Aristacraft cabinets. It looked easy to use. I just thought that it would be over $4K. I'm not looking in spending more than that. I will see if they offer a trial and see how it works out. Thanks!


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

Matt0034 said:


> I'm thinking about $2000-3000...


Doesn't even get you a user manual. We were quoted 5500 three years ago...


----------



## BrotherOne (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm going to do the KCD software trail. I looked at some of the video tutorials and it looks like what I'm looking for. I'm just no ready to enter all the specs, but I guess I will never be ready. Always work to do and more to learn. I'm still not using my lead and estimate software (Aculyx) to its fullest. Lots of data to enter.


----------



## Willin (Aug 20, 2012)

You know, of course, that eCabs is free.

If you are SELLING the jobs and using purchased packages from the name brands like those mentioned, then 2020 is what to do.

If you are selling the jobs you MAKE YOURSELF, then you need something like what you are pursuing, or eCabs.

I was once a steady eCabs user, and operated virtually, buying out the entire package unbundled. Emailed the CNC files to shops for all the carcase part work, bought out the d'boxes, fronts, trim, hardware, etc., from a host of other sources. The output from eCabs was all there, all worked just fine.

Lotta guys use eCabs that are sawshops, not CNC. The cutlists and diagrams provided by the package can be set to go either way. Nested or not.

I reached the point back in my virtual biz days of doing the modeling and photorealistic renders (for sales presentations) in Chief Architect, and then using eCabs in straight batch mode.


----------



## BrotherOne (Sep 8, 2012)

Willin said:


> You know, of course, that eCabs is free.
> 
> If you are SELLING the jobs and using purchased packages from the name brands like those mentioned, then 2020 is what to do.
> 
> ...



Thanks man. I'm going to look into ecabs.👍


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Keeyter said:


> Doesn't even get you a user manual. We were quoted 5500 three years ago...


So then Cabnetware is out of the question......


----------

